# Best algae cleaning fish and shrimp?



## mr_convitbau (Jan 7, 2009)

I am new to the planted tank world. I am going to set up my 45 gallon planted tank with glosso for the carpet and byxa for the background. I used aquasoil and powersand as the substrate. My tank is equipped with 260W lighting system, pressurized CO2, and fluval 405 filter. I intend to add some algae cleaning fish and shrimps. 

What kind of fish AND shrimps would be the most suitable for that role? How many should I add into my 45 gallon tank?


----------



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

You can add a large group of Ottos (Maybe like 12), and some Red Cherry Shrimp (Start off with like 12 as well, but they will probably give birth to more).


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Red-Tailed Garra (about 6) and some Amano Shrimp (about eight). You will be set! The Garra's are a bit hard to find; let me know if you want them and I'll talk to some of my buddies to see if I can get them for you. Garra's eat absolutely all types of algae, including black beard algae which ottos and cherries won't touch.


----------



## mr_convitbau (Jan 7, 2009)

DonaldmBoyer said:


> Red-Tailed Garra (about 6) and some Amano Shrimp (about eight). You will be set! The Garra's are a bit hard to find; let me know if you want them and I'll talk to some of my buddies to see if I can get them for you. Garra's eat absolutely all types of algae, including black beard algae which ottos and cherries won't touch.


I am curious about the Red-Tailed Garra. It seems to be tough to find any infomation about them on google. Is there anyone have any info such as how big they are, lifespan, care info, etc.?


----------



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

and pic too?


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

And don't forget the TRUE Siamese Algae Eaters. They're excellent and an important addition to any tank.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

Zebra Nerite snails if you don't mind some eggs on things.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Red-Tailed Garra's eat BBA!?? At what rate do they eat it? A little nip here and there or actually remove it totally?


----------



## mr_convitbau (Jan 7, 2009)

Would the group of otocinlus (maybe 5 of them) alone be able to handle the algae well enough in 45 gallon tank?


----------



## taekwondodo (Dec 14, 2005)

gravy9 said:


> And don't forget the TRUE Siamese Algae Eaters. They're excellent and an important addition to any tank.


Only if you don't have any fine-needled plants, like R. Wallichi in your tank. I had real SAEs in my 55G and once they came in, my long beautiful corner of pink-tipped R. Wallichi turned into a forest of long sticks with razor stubble on them.

Damn things were like Piranhas - They couldn't eat it fast enough.

- Jeff


----------



## FishandTurtleJunkie (Apr 14, 2007)

mr_convitbau said:


> I am new to the planted tank world. I am going to set up my 45 gallon planted tank with glosso for the carpet and byxa for the background. I used aquasoil and powersand as the substrate. My tank is equipped with 260W lighting system, pressurized CO2, and fluval 405 filter. I intend to add some algae cleaning fish and shrimps.
> 
> What kind of fish AND shrimps would be the most suitable for that role? How many should I add into my 45 gallon tank?


That is alot of light for that size tank. I would run a very short photoperiod- like 5 hours tops when first set up. Garra species are great algae eaters too as are several snail (Neritina) species.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

taekwondodo said:


> Only if you don't have any fine-needled plants, like R. Wallichi in your tank. I had real SAEs in my 55G and once they came in, my long beautiful corner of pink-tipped R. Wallichi turned into a forest of long sticks with razor stubble on them.
> 
> Damn things were like Piranhas - They couldn't eat it fast enough.
> 
> - Jeff


Wow, they don't eat any of my plants and they are about 3" long


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

The American flag fish consumes more algae and sometimes plant matter then any other fish I have ever seen. when I had H.M. he would literally pull tiny pieces of it out of the gravel and shake his head back and forth until he ripped it off and then swallow the thing whole.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

My SAE's and flying foxes eat Wallichi too. I got rid of them because of it. I also got 2 American Flag fish. I was told they would eat duck weed - they didn't. Maybe it was just the 2 I had.....

Amano shrimp and ottos - the best.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

mr c- They have red tail gara at invertzfactory http://www.invertzfactory.com/stocklist.htm
You may want to pm Niko as he was telling me about them and is a wealth of information.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yep, I hear that real SAEs become plant unsafe as they grow older. Apparently they munch on a few more species than just wallichi when fully grown. That is the reason I've never had them... well... that and the fact that I've never seen them for sale in my LFS!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Awwwww. Show some love for SAEs....they are great fish. They may not eat BBA when they get as big as a cigar, but they are interesting. Never had one eat my plants. I have had them jump outta the tank, though! Probably the worst thing is that they are impossible to catch. Gotta give them some respect for that.


----------



## mr_convitbau (Jan 7, 2009)

kimcadmus said:


> mr c- They have red tail gara at invertzfactory http://www.invertzfactory.com/stocklist.htm
> You may want to pm Niko as he was telling me about them and is a wealth of information.


Hi Kim,
Thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## ShaneS (Jan 14, 2009)

How big do red tail garra's get?


----------



## mr_convitbau (Jan 7, 2009)

Anyone knows where to purchase some otocinclus algae eaters and Amano shrimps in Orange County, CA? I am looking for those from the stores I know, but none seems to have them in stock.


----------



## Dave7739 (Nov 24, 2005)

mr_convitbau said:


> Anyone knows where to purchase some otocinclus algae eaters and Amano shrimps in Orange County, CA? I am looking for those from the stores I know, but none seems to have them in stock.


Petsmart (Whittier) had a few otto's don't know about the shrimp though. I'm looking too


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Petco always seems to have them for some reason.


----------



## mr_convitbau (Jan 7, 2009)

I just found some oto's from both Petsmart and Petco and purchased 10. However, one of them already died one day after being introduced to my tank. Sad!!! Cross my finger for the rest 9.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

Otos seem to do better if you start out with fat ones instead of sunkin bellied ones. Ten may be too many for your tank but if the tank is well planted the Otos will disapear anyway. Otos also seem to do better in an older tank so that there is enough food for them.

My Flags are good Algae eaters and seem to get along with Guppies, Swords and Platies and some Emperors, paleatus and Ansistrus. A lot of the baby livebearers must be getting eaten but I do not know who is doing it.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Make sure that you leave blanched Zucchini/Spinach/Brussel Sprouts. This will help them get comfortable in a new environment. 

One or two dying from a batch of 10 is not uncommon. However, making sure that you get them from a good LFS will help with all of them surviving. My luck has been better. The LFS was having difficulty but all the ones that I bought from them have survived.

Keep their bellies fat and they're happy. 

Good Luck.


----------



## mr_convitbau (Jan 7, 2009)

gravy9 said:


> Make sure that you leave blanched Zucchini/Spinach/Brussel Sprouts. This will help them get comfortable in a new environment.


How do you prepare those food?

I just bought some algae wafer. Will that work since I did not see them eat the wafer? I just introduce the algae wafer to the tank, so do you think the oto's need time to get used to the new kind of food?

I always see the oto's attach themselves to the tank or the plants. It seems that they are eating when their mouths move. I did not see any algae in my tank. I have heard that some green algae would be almost invisible to humans eyes. Do we really have to see the apperance of the algae in order to make sure that there would be enough food for the otos?


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Slice the zucchini in 1/4 inch or smaller. Place the zucchini slices, spinach or Brussel Sprouts slices in a bowl with some water. Microwave them for about 15 - 30 seconds based on the amount. The goal is to make them soft. Let them cool and serve them in a veggie clip and enjoy watching them gorge them. 

As for the algae, I've seen them clean the algae in the leaves of all the plants in the tank. Beyond that I haven't paid any attention. 

They also eat the algae wafers, anytime my plecos let them.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

I have watched my 4 3" SAE's consume black beard algae and never had them eat any of my plants.


----------



## KraKen (Jul 17, 2008)

Is there a certain kind of algae wafer that otos prefer? I have basic hikari algae wafers and my ottos never touched them, although that might be because there's very little algae in them...


----------



## mr_convitbau (Jan 7, 2009)

KraKen said:


> I have basic hikari algae wafers and my ottos never touched them..


same here


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Mine like cooked peas, boiled zucchini and flake food. They also don't seem to like algae wafers very much.


----------



## mr_convitbau (Jan 7, 2009)

Is there anyone who is successful at keeping the otos alive? I purchased 10 otos at Petsmart about 2 weeks ago, but 4 have died so far for unknown reasons. I guess that they are not that hardy comparing to other fish such as corycats and cardinal tetras.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yup, I've kept many of mine for many years now. A few have recently died of old age though  I got mine from petco since they are the only LFS that seems to carry them for a reasonable price (2.99 each vs 6.99 each).

Often times I have heard that people will take significant losses with ottos in the first few weeks and then virtually none after that. They seem to be a bit more vulnerable than other fish in the beginning, somewhat similar to cardinal tetras.

With any luck the others won't die.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

My LFS has problems with their oto. However, every one of the otos that I have purchased from them are going healthy in my tanks.


----------



## gasteriaphile (Nov 25, 2008)

*We've been thrashing out this subject re: the algae eaters vs. the pretenders on another thread on this sub-forum. As with that thread I suggest you go here http://fishaliciousfish.blogspot.com/ to learn more about the subtle differences betw. the good algae eaters and the vegetative terrorists that are sold as SAE, algae eaters, Crossocheilus, etc.

Re: shrimp, nothing can beat the Amano shrimp as far as I know.*


----------



## mr_convitbau (Jan 7, 2009)

2 of my otos turned red on the ventral side under their head. That area should be white. Anyone knows what has happened to them?


----------



## nfrank (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Best algae cleaning fish and shrimp? (Re: Red Tail Garra)*



kimcadmus said:


> mr c- They have red tail gara at invertzfactory http://www.invertzfactory.com/stocklist.htm
> You may want to pm Niko as he was telling me about them and is a wealth of information.


I have checked with him... he has had them is stock for a while.. his findings suggest they may in fact eat hair algae... but his are still small and it is hard to know what they will look like as adults. If anyone has purchased from Invertzfactory (or from other sources) please provide descriptions and pictures if possible. There may be several fishes circulating around as the "red tail garra," offered by different sellers. Country of origin may be a relevant distinction. This fish on loaches forum looks particularly interesting, but may be different than the one currently available in USA. http://forums.loaches.com/viewtopic.php?t=16187&sid=a6ca052bfcfb1c344f46a7729498e713
--Neil


----------

